

Supreme Court Will Hear Aereo Case, Settling Broadcaster Battle Once & For All - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/10/supreme-court-will-hear-aereo-case-settling-the-broadcaster-battle-once-and-for-all/

======
kirtijthorat
This will be an interesting battle to watch. Will Aereo prevail? Any
prediction? You all have probably heard of a little trend going on called
“cord cutting”? I watch streamed digital content via Netflix and Chromecast. I
will NEVER go back to Cable or Satellite again. Too much restrictions on
channel packages also long term commitment.

------
jizie
Can't wait to see how this turns out. It's a game changer for cord cutters

